# geht das?



## crash (3. Dezember 2007)

*Frage an die Berliner Angler*

i wollte mal für nen kumpel nachfragen, ob er seinen fischereischein auch in brandenburg machen kann, er lebt in berlin u i in brandenburg. oder gibs da irgendwie probleme?

wäre super wenn jemand infos dazu hat

mfg crash


----------



## Michel81 (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: geht das?*

das geht nur in dem bundesland, in dem der erstwohnsitz angemeldet ist.


----------



## crash (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: geht das?*

hmm schade, dann muss er wohl diesen vorlehrgang absolvieren. oder er meldet sich für die paar tage bei mir an, müsste doch auch funzen oder?

thx für deine antwort


----------



## Michel81 (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: geht das?*

wenn er sich für eine prüfung komplett ummelden will, kann er das tun. aber ich halte das für übertrieben. kann sein, dass er streß mit bank, telekom etc kriegt.

lieber nach einem verein oder einer gemeinde suchen, die in seinem bundesland die prüfung abnimmt.


----------

